# Solved: Windows Installer runs at start-up



## Nightmare (Sep 23, 2004)

Need some help if possible please.

Everytime that I start Windows XP (Home SP2), Windows Installer runs and takes a considerable amount of time to close (about 5 minutes). There is nothing in the Windows Installer window, just the window itself and a cancel button. It does not appear that anything is gettin installed but I can not be sure. However, as soon as the installer window closes by itself, I get a warning message in the system tray that I have no Firewall protection and then the warning immediatly goes away.

This leads me to beleive that some type of malware is responsible for this so I checked the Firewall status in the system properties and there are no programs identified that can clear the Firewall that I don' know what they are (File and printer sharing and Roxio UPnP Renderer9 - which I assume to go with the Roxio suite that I have installed).

I have run a spyware cleaner with no positive results. I have run an anti-virus scan with no positive results and both programs are up to date (the update daily).

Here is the log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:28:36 PM, on 1/3/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust PestPatrol\PPActiveDetection.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\ISafe.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust Anti-Spam\QSP-2.1.215.5\QOELoader.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVTray.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVRID.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\dvd43\dvd43_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\khalshared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\supportsoft\bin\ssrc.exe
C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\VetMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcAppFlt.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcIp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\CPSHelpRunner.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.baynews9.com/Doppler9000.html?BayArea
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
N3 - Netscape 7: # Mozilla User Preferences

/* Do not edit this file.
*
* If you make changes to this file while the browser is running,
* the changes will be overwritten when the browser exits.
*
* To make a manual change to preferences, you can visit the URL about:config
* For more information, see http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html#prefs
*/

user_pref("browser.activation.checkedNNFlag", true);
user_pref("browser.bookmarks.added_static_root", true);
user_pref("browser.download.dir", "C:\\Documents and Settings\\Steven\\PDF Docs");
user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "http://www.google.com/");
user_pref("browser.startup.homepage_override.mstone", "rv:1.7.2");
user_pref("dom.disable_open_during_load", true);
user_pref("intl.charsetmenu.browser.cache", "UTF-8, ISO-8859-1");
user_pref("network.cookie.prefsMigrated", true);
user_pref("prefs.converted-to-utf8", true);
user_pref("privacy.popups.first_popup", false);
user_pref("signon.SignonFileName", "73787072.s");
user_pref("browser.helper
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A6ACAE64-F798-4930-AD86-BD3FB32038DB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {84938242-5C5B-4A55-B6B9-A1507543B418} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eTrustPPAP] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust PestPatrol\PPActiveDetection.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QOELOADER] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust Anti-Spam\QSP-2.1.215.5\QOELoader.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CaAvTray] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CAVRID] "C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\CAVRID.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] SkyTel.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsusStartupHelp] C:\Program Files\ASUS\AASP\1.00.17\AsRunHelp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] %SystemRoot%\system32\mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dvd43] C:\Program Files\dvd43\dvd43_tray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nvappfilter.dll
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1197467030015
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: CAISafe - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\ISafe.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare Intelligent Application Manager (IAM) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcAppFlt.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare IP service (nSvcIp) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin\nSvcIp.exe
O23 - Service: nTune Service (nTuneService) - NVIDIA - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nTune\nTuneService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PDAgent - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDAgent.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: SupportSoft RemoteAssist - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\supportsoft\bin\ssrc.exe
O23 - Service: VET Message Service (VETMSGNT) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus\VetMsg.exe

Thank you for your help.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Open your event viewer from control panel, admin tools and see if you can figure out what it's trying to install. Look in the application logs.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 23, 2004)

The Event Viewer shows many instances of the following key:

AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B

which references this key

3E97692A-C113-4135-96B7-39865124B03C

I searched the registry and found the key under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Installer\Products\0B5EE0CABF8AA0D4FA30E2CD15F848B1

The data displayed is as follows:

Key Name:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Installer\Products\0B5EE0CABF8AA0D4FA30E2CD15F848B1

Class Name: <NO CLASS>
Last Write Time: 10/28/2007 - 5:31 PM
Value 0
Name: ProductName
Type: REG_SZ
Data: Roxio Media Experience

Value 1
Name: PackageCode
Type: REG_SZ
Data: 244F376AC761C134E90B290ADE061DC9

Value 2
Name: Language
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 3
Name: Version
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x3050000

Value 4
Name: Transforms
Type: REG_EXPAND_SZ
Data: C:\WINDOWS\Installer\{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}\1033.mst

Value 5
Name: Assignment
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 6
Name: AdvertiseFlags
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x184

Value 7
Name: ProductIcon
Type: REG_SZ
Data: C:\WINDOWS\Installer\{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}\SDMXIcon.exe

Value 8
Name: InstanceType
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 9
Name: AuthorizedLUAApp
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 10
Name: Clients
Type: REG_MULTI_SZ
Data: {938B1CD7-7C60-491E-AA90-1F1888168240};SDMX_35\;

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\0B5EE0CABF8AA0D4FA30E2CD15F848B1

Key Name: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\0B5EE0CABF8AA0D4FA30E2CD15F848B1
Class Name: <NO CLASS>
Last Write Time: 10/28/2007 - 5:31 PM
Value 0
Name: ProductName
Type: REG_SZ
Data: Roxio Media Experience

Value 1
Name: PackageCode
Type: REG_SZ
Data: 244F376AC761C134E90B290ADE061DC9

Value 2
Name: Language
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 3
Name: Version
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x3050000

Value 4
Name: Transforms
Type: REG_EXPAND_SZ
Data: C:\WINDOWS\Installer\{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}\1033.mst

Value 5
Name: Assignment
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 6
Name: AdvertiseFlags
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x184

Value 7
Name: ProductIcon
Type: REG_SZ
Data: C:\WINDOWS\Installer\{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}\SDMXIcon.exe

Value 8
Name: InstanceType
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 9
Name: AuthorizedLUAApp
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

Value 10
Name: Clients
Type: REG_MULTI_SZ
Data: {938B1CD7-7C60-491E-AA90-1F1888168240};SDMX_35\;

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\0B5EE0CABF8AA0D4FA30E2CD15F848B1\InstallProperties

Key Name: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\0B5EE0CABF8AA0D4FA30E2CD15F848B1\InstallProperties
Class Name: <NO CLASS>
Last Write Time: 10/28/2007 - 5:31 PM
Value 0
Name: RegOwner
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 1
Name: RegCompany
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 2
Name: ProductID
Type: REG_SZ
Data: C4NEEKLHAFC8HPBAB

Value 3
Name: LocalPackage
Type: REG_SZ
Data: C:\WINDOWS\Installer\4dd684.msi

Value 4
Name: AuthorizedCDFPrefix
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 5
Name: Comments
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 6
Name: Contact
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 7
Name: DisplayVersion
Type: REG_SZ
Data: 3.5

Value 8
Name: HelpLink
Type: REG_EXPAND_SZ
Data: http://support.sonic.com/

Value 9
Name: HelpTelephone
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 10
Name: InstallDate
Type: REG_SZ
Data: 20070823

Value 11
Name: InstallLocation
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 12
Name: InstallSource
Type: REG_SZ
Data: D:\SDMX_35\

Value 13
Name: ModifyPath
Type: REG_EXPAND_SZ
Data: MsiExec.exe /I{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}

Value 14
Name: Publisher
Type: REG_SZ
Data: Roxio

Value 15
Name: Readme
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 16
Name: Size
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 17
Name: EstimatedSize
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x17b08

Value 18
Name: SystemComponent
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 19
Name: UninstallString
Type: REG_EXPAND_SZ
Data: MsiExec.exe /I{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}

Value 20
Name: URLInfoAbout
Type: REG_SZ
Data: http://www.roxio.com/

Value 21
Name: URLUpdateInfo
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 22
Name: VersionMajor
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x3

Value 23
Name: VersionMinor
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x5

Value 24
Name: WindowsInstaller
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 25
Name: Version
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x3050000

Value 26
Name: Language
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{938B1CD7-7C60-491E-AA90-1F1888168240}\SDMX_35

Key Name: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{938B1CD7-7C60-491E-AA90-1F1888168240}\SDMX_35
Class Name: <NO CLASS>
Last Write Time: 8/23/2007 - 1:06 PM
Value 0
Name: SDMX_35MSIFile
Type: REG_SZ
Data: DMX.msi

Value 1
Name: SDMX_35ProductCode
Type: REG_SZ
Data: {AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}

Value 2
Name: SDMX_35ShortProductName
Type: REG_SZ
Data: Media Experience

Value 3
Name: SDMX_35TotalCost
Type: REG_SZ
Data:  5000000

Value 4
Name: SDMX_35ComponentCode
Type: REG_SZ
Data: {93fb176e-477f-471b-8871-521a4be2be8b}

Value 5
Name: SDMX_35Language
Type: REG_SZ
Data: 1033

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}

Key Name: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}
Class Name: <NO CLASS>
Last Write Time: 10/28/2007 - 5:31 PM
Value 0
Name: SuiteUninstallString
Type: REG_SZ
Data: MsiExec.exe /I {938B1CD7-7C60-491E-AA90-1F1888168240} REMOVE=SDMX_35 /qn

Value 1
Name: AuthorizedCDFPrefix
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 2
Name: Comments
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 3
Name: Contact
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 4
Name: DisplayVersion
Type: REG_SZ
Data: 3.5

Value 5
Name: HelpLink
Type: REG_EXPAND_SZ
Data: http://support.sonic.com/

Value 6
Name: HelpTelephone
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 7
Name: InstallDate
Type: REG_SZ
Data: 20070823

Value 8
Name: InstallLocation
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 9
Name: InstallSource
Type: REG_SZ
Data: D:\SDMX_35\

Value 10
Name: ModifyPath
Type: REG_EXPAND_SZ
Data: MsiExec.exe /I{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}

Value 11
Name: Publisher
Type: REG_SZ
Data: Roxio

Value 12
Name: Readme
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 13
Name: Size
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 14
Name: EstimatedSize
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x17b08

Value 15
Name: SystemComponent
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 16
Name: UninstallString
Type: REG_EXPAND_SZ
Data: MsiExec.exe /I{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}

Value 17
Name: URLInfoAbout
Type: REG_SZ
Data: http://www.roxio.com/

Value 18
Name: URLUpdateInfo
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 19
Name: VersionMajor
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x3

Value 20
Name: VersionMinor
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x5

Value 21
Name: WindowsInstaller
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 22
Name: Version
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x3050000

Value 23
Name: Language
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Roxio\Certificates8\{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}

Key Name: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Roxio\Certificates8\{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}
Class Name: <NO CLASS>
Last Write Time: 8/23/2007 - 1:05 PM
Value 0
Name: Filename
Type: REG_SZ
Data: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\Certificates8\SDMX35.rxc

Value 1
Name: EULA
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Roxio\RoxioCentral33\Launchers\{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}

Key Name: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Roxio\RoxioCentral33\Launchers\{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}
Class Name: <NO CLASS>
Last Write Time: 8/23/2007 - 1:10 PM
Value 0
Name: SkinPath
Type: REG_SZ
Data: C:\Program Files\Roxio\Media Experience\Skin\Launcher.skn

Key Name: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Roxio\RoxioCentral33\Launchers\{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}\LaunchMediaExperience
Class Name: <NO CLASS>
Last Write Time: 8/23/2007 - 1:10 PM
Value 0
Name: CommandLine
Type: REG_SZ
Data: /DVD

Value 1
Name: MinimizeAtLaunch
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 2
Name: RestoreAtClose
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 3
Name: ProcessCreateUsingAppPaths
Type: REG_SZ
Data: DMX.exe

Key Name: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Roxio\RoxioCentral33\Launchers\{AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}\LaunchMyMediaExperience
Class Name: <NO CLASS>
Last Write Time: 8/23/2007 - 1:10 PM
Value 0
Name: CommandLine
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 1
Name: MinimizeAtLaunch
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 2
Name: RestoreAtClose
Type: REG_DWORD
Data: 0x1

Value 3
Name: ProcessCreateUsingAppPaths
Type: REG_SZ
Data: DMX.exe

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Roxio\RoxioCentral33\Plugins

Key Name: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Roxio\RoxioCentral33\Plugins
Class Name: <NO CLASS>
Last Write Time: 9/11/2007 - 2:05 PM
Value 0
Name: {667BCB55-AEE9-475e-99C0-FE5088FEF9C6}
Type: REG_SZ
Data: RCACAL9

Value 1
Name: {03B0D46F-0609-445a-AFF6-929ACE4A1BC9}
Type: REG_SZ
Data: CreatorClassic

Value 2
Name: {AB232978-97F4-413c-94D2-558A7857F6F1}
Type: REG_SZ
Data: CreatorBackup

Value 3
Name: {77D23F8A-A1D4-4b22-9DED-CA7F4E819F69}
Type: REG_SZ
Data: RHSkin

Value 4
Name: {1DCFFAAD-599C-441e-B494-D45161BD8DB3}
Type: REG_SZ
Data: Xingtone

Value 5
Name: <NO NAME>
Type: REG_SZ
Data:

Value 6
Name: {89F5AEEB-737B-41ca-8270-872CA46253E2}
Type: REG_SZ
Data: RXLabelerTA

Value 7
Name: {AC0EE5B0-A8FB-4D0A-AF03-2EDC518F841B}
Type: REG_SZ
Data: MediaExperience

Value 8
Name: {8E4630A2-4CF3-401D-9B19-CA5325349CC9}
Type: REG_SZ
Data: EasyArchive

Value 9
Name: {6DCEC11E-6084-4508-A5B1-A186E1134071}
Type: REG_SZ
Data: Audio

Value 10
Name: {8DE27149-A892-4852-9E94-F729DA0D5EAF}
Type: REG_SZ
Data: BDAV

Value 11
Name: {57AFE8A1-C621-49AF-A800-D62A81617C7E}
Type: REG_SZ
Data: Copy

Value 12
Name: {AA0C0133-6D10-4586-B779-BF27CA14BDDF}
Type: REG_SZ
Data: Data

Value 13
Name: {CD066027-DD3F-4687-B0C8-EA7E4519AFAF}
Type: REG_SZ
Data: Tools

Value 14
Name: {361FAF82-5B0E-45e8-B973-78E9DBDD5491}
Type: REG_SZ
Data: STLabeler

The second key (the one that was referenced) is not in the registry.

The event viewer also shows the following key:

1BF602D0-C88F-48DD-9A63-A2B979DACB13

which was also not found in the registry.

As the name Roxio comes up in several places, I will assume that it is the Roxio Easy Media Creator 9 that is causing the problems. I will uninstall then re-install the program suite to see if that will correct the problem.

Thank you.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

OK, good choice. :up:


----------

